# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  opinion on this danabol

## Italian Stallion

danabol from thailand, fake or good?? thanks in advance

----------


## baseline_9

Edit the lab name and distributers out of he pics m8...

----------


## wmaousley

Fake bro sry

----------


## iphone

sorry but they are 100% fake ...and why edit out the name ? the reals ones are hg made by body reserchsame makers as testolic test prop ....

----------


## TurboRX

Fake, exactly why is the logo scratched off also the tabs are to speckled and not a smooth color

----------


## iphone

not only that the label coners are stight and they should be rounded ,the logo on the front is way off and not even the right size and shape ,total a piss poor fake and as for the tablets themself ...well i wont even comment on them as i dont want to offend...

----------


## Italian Stallion

i have to admit i was pretty skeptical myself. im gonna trash it. 
thanks for the tips.

----------


## smc88

iv had these and they worked wonders for me.... perhaps these r knock offs ?

----------


## SteroidsR4Losers

Never ever put this shitty crap into your body, always buy from reliable source. Find somebody who is working with real pharma. and use real stuff not this cheap, maybe toxic piece of thailand crap.

----------


## funsize

I've got an identical bottle, but fresh and after a week I got sides (oily skin, pimples, when I never get them). Only thing is, I have 30mg of these tabs stacked with with 400mg test E so can't tell which, but either one or both are legit. Given how cheap this stuff is in Thailand, can it really be that profitable to produce fake and sell it in the shop next to the pharma?

----------


## Italian Stallion

i took a couple of tabs and i have them tested; result is that each one contains 2,5 mg of meth. instead of 10mg. the remaining % are just "fine" eccipients

----------


## Maximm

really sorry for you

----------


## infernal0988

damn it pisses me off when people get ripped off like that, got ripped off with some fake napoism couple of years ago , but i found the guy and got my money back.

----------


## Jim Junkie

Sorry to see you got ripped off. Thailand makes fake everything.....even ladies! The real blue hearts work a treat if you can get them  :Smilie:

----------


## iphone

told you they were fake

----------


## Mitchell-999

i have some exactly the same. apart from the label on mine are rounded edges, and each tablet is perfect shape and all identical. my benchpress went up 10kg on my 6rm in 3 weeks too. mine sound legit or fake?

----------

